# Ricardo's Music.



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Before i joined this group, I made a lots of musics for piano and harpsichord. I was in love for making music, since in the day i made my 1st music of my 1st Opus, also i will add the grade difficulty because most of musics as interlocking fingers and unsual chords. Well anyway here they are. (Remember most of musics are uncompleted):

Completed:

Sonatina Nº 1 - Opus Nº 1 (2nd Grade)






Sonatina Nº 2 Opus Nº 1 (4th Grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Sonatina Nº 2.mp3

Symphony Nº 1 Opus Nº 7 (7th Grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Sinfonia Nº 1.mscz.mid

Étude Nº 1 Opus Nº 3 - (1st, 2nd Grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude Nº 1.mscz.mid

Menuet - Opus Nº 2 - (3rd Grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Menuet.mscz.mid

Menuetto - Opus Nº 5 (2nd Grade)






Invention Nº 1 - Opus Nº 8 (4th grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Invention Nº 1.mid

Circus Chromatique - Opus Nº 12 (8th grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Circus Chromatique.mp3

Uncompleted:

Étude Nº 2 - Winter Essencials - Opus Nº 3 (4th grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Étude Nº 2 - Winter Essencials .mid

Sonatina Nº 3 - Opus Nº 1 (3rd Grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Sonatina Nº 3.mscz.mid

Requiem - Opus Nº 9 (7th grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Requiem.mid

Ragtime Dance Nº 1 - Opus Nº 4 (4th grade)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2738795/Ragtime Dance Nº 1.mscz

Barcarolle Nº 1 - Opus Nº 4 (3rd Grade)

More to come soon 

All musics are made by me Ricardojvc6


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I guess you already know what I think. It's impressive what you have done at your age, without any harmony/composing classes . If you have only started 1/2 years ago, I can only imagine how good you will be in a few years.
Playing your pieces is always an honour. :tiphat:


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Give up on writing for orchestra for now - Requiem and "Symphony" both sound like jokes, but some of the piano stuff seems more promising. 

Circus Chromatique is good but considering it's lenght there should be more factural variety. 

And change your software - what the hell is this? Harpsichord sound mixed with piano (Invention Nº 1)?


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Circus Chromatique is definately my favourite, I'm planning to play it with someone as soon as I have the sheets.


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Give up on writing for orchestra for now - Requiem and "Symphony" both sound like jokes, but some of the piano stuff seems more promising.
> 
> Circus Chromatique is good but considering it's lenght there should be more factural variety.
> 
> And change your software - what the hell is this? Harpsichord sound mixed with piano (Invention Nº 1)?


Thanks for your Commentaries Aramis. The composing program i used is diferent than the professional ones like Sibelius, Finale or rather... the sound.. is more lawful.. and i say that orchestra doesn't sound that bad.. It needs more activity and expression the Contra Bassons need more activity. Circus chromatique is complicated than you think... just don't try to play it, i refuse to add more stuff in it like clusters or grace notes, well just to make a lot simplier. When you reach to the end and you'll get like a trauma seizure or illepsia... just wait to see the sheet. harpsichord in midi sounds like piano mixed with harp, just something you don't need to comment about it. Also i use Musescore.


----------

